# Help. I'm skinny.



## KYwildcat (May 6, 2004)

My name is Brandon. I'm 15 1/2, about 6'0 and only 106 lbs.  I have been skinny for too long.  I need a way to gain weight fast.  My family and I are going on vacation soon and I want to look good on the beach. I also want to gain mass because I want to try out for basketball but being so skinny, the bigger guys just throw me around like i'm not even there.  I have about a 3 months.  Does anyone know the average weight i'm supposed to be and how I can quickly gain weight in time for my vacation.  Please help. I am willing to do anything to gain the weight and mass.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

KYwildcat welcome to IM! 

you need to EAT!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Witmaster (May 7, 2004)

Welcome to Iron Magazine!!

Now, follow Prince's advice and GO EAT!!


----------



## KYwildcat (May 7, 2004)

Thanks.  I'll go eat!


----------

